# BMW installed v90 phone problems



## facedoc (Aug 11, 2003)

Both the 545 and 745 with BMW installed v90 cradle, etc. seem to lack ability to input key commands once connected to a call. Therefore frustration when calling voice mail, answering machines, or many many businesses that require one to press 1 or 2 etc to get where you want to be. Does not happen. Am also told that in the 7 cannot swap call waiting calls. What's up with this? A big goof or is there a fix?


----------

